# How do you store breakers in your rig?



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to know to but I keep mine in milk crates


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I keep them in the box they come in. And then those are stored in a Rubbermaid tub. Usually this works ok, that is until the tub flies off the top shelf.LOL

Tom


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I keep them in the original boxes and built shelves in my truck for the boxes. I allows me to mark the ends of the boxes with whats in them. The original boxes keep them better than any thing else I have found.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm think I am going to order some cardboard boxes from Uline that fit well into the van shelving and have them put into zip-lock bags before they get put into the cardboard. I might do something similar to devices, I don't know yet.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tell you guys, these things are the schnitz.










Milk crates are great for large items but the dividable bins are perfect for everything else.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I tell you guys, these things are the schnitz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice set up:thumbup:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool rig! I keep my breakers on the top shelf. They do get a coat of dust on them after a while. I have a Weathergard cabinet with similar drawers. When the van is full of stuff, I have do empty half of it in order to open the lower drawers!:blink: Won't get drawers again! I notice you pull your romex out of the middle of the roll. I was brought-up using from the outside and walking it off before pulling to assure a neat, twist-free run.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I pull the romex from the outside. I like flatter runs. I will pull small pieces from the inside.

The other guys at work seem to prefer pulling from the middle, probably to keep the coils contained.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 9, 2009)

220 what changes would you make to your trucks, if any. I have a 14' similar to yours. I'm not happy with the storage system. I'm in the process of redesigning things. I used wood to frame the shelves and it just takes up too much room.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Smaller jobs where I have not opened the roll yet I pull from the middle. If I am using at least half the roll I put it on a romex spinner/dispenser.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I just throw 'em on the van floor and stack stuff on them. Sometimes I'll pour water back there or dump my shop-vac contents out on them too.

Helps keep them from tripping.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

SmithBuilt said:


> 220 what changes would you make to your trucks, if any. I have a 14' similar to yours. I'm not happy with the storage system. I'm in the process of redesigning things. I used wood to frame the shelves and it just takes up too much room.


There are only a few things I would change. After many years, I almost have them dialed in.

1. I wasnt' able to complete the spooled wire storage system I was working on. I ran out of time and just put the spools into crates. I have to take the spools out and use a wire rack when I pull thhn. I was trying to build an EZ load system right in the crates so I could stote the spools and uses the wire right ouit of the crate. I came close...had a decent concept...but ran out of time and didn't get back to it.










2. I would have created a deeper shelf on the right side, under the small bins. Being cost conscious, I cut the 3/4 plywood @ 24". giving me a narrow shelf...maybe 8". I should have sprung for anothe sheet of plywood and made it at least a 12" shelf. When I am gathering items from the bins, it would be nice to have a shelf that would hold the hand tote or box that I put the materials in. Same thing for restocking.
























I also might have gone to more small bins and fewer crates. Some of my crates are subdivided with bins inside them and that kind of doesn't make sense. I was just eyeballing what I needed and filling up the available space as much as I could.










The reason I built my own shelving was to take advantage of every square inch. 2x4 construction, while much easier, takes up way too much space. The pre made shelving that can be ordered with the bins is also easier but again, doesn't maximize space. I got at least one full row horizontally and a couple vertically by constructing my own shelves.











My new years resolution is to get rid of the temp labels and do a decent inventory.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks great and I wish I had a rig like that. 


What keeps the small bins from dumping out around corners? :001_huh:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a milk crate guy also...I wish I had the space to do that...I'm driving an e150...


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

That's some nice service rig ****:tongue_smilie:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> What keeps the small bins from dumping out around corners?


The metal across the front is 1" angle and the ply under them is 1/2" leaving a 1/2" lip











The crate shelves use 1.5" angle with 3/4" plywood. The 1/4/20's keep the bins/crates from sliding forward/back.











> I'm a milk crate guy also...I wish I had the space to do that...I'm driving an e150...


In the olden pickup days I would load the back with (stolen) milk crates with home made dividers and put a hinged plywood cover flat across them. You can put quite a bit of stuff in there. Now days I have to buy the damn crates @ about $12 each.


PVC bins. 1/2" thru 2.5"











24' extension ladder and 12' step ladders fit nicely inside, out of the elements.





















These trucks were put in service 2 + years ago and there have been no issues unless some bonehead leaves a bin/crate slid out. They are easy to keep clean and look pretty much the same tofay as they originally did.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

And, all three are set up identically to avoid any confusion.


The bucket trucks are obviously set up differently. THAT is a constant challange as some rocket scientists keeps inventing 100 new types of lamps every year.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 9, 2009)

220 thanks for taking the time to reply in detail.

My biggest complaint about my truck is we try to put everything and the kitchen sink in it. The fuel mileage is not very good. But I feel like we make up for it in less trips to the supply house. Have you weighed one of your trucks?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

:notworthy::rockon::clap::thumbup1::notworthy:

I am so jealous!


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

220/221 said:


> And, all three are set up identically to avoid any confusion.
> 
> The bucket trucks are obviously set up differently. THAT is a constant challange as some rocket scientists keeps inventing 100 new types of lamps every year.


That's my issue with lighting, it's never ending. I'm trying to find room for a full
Inventory of pulse start metal hailde. 

Any pics of how you guys stash lamps? Long tube fluorescents?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

220/221 said:


> And, all three are set up identically to avoid any confusion.
> 
> 
> The bucket trucks are obviously set up differently. THAT is a constant challange as some rocket scientists keeps inventing 100 new types of lamps every year.


Those rigs are the best. I'd love to run something like that but parking would be a pita.

What monorail work do you do?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

CNC said:


> That's my issue with lighting, it's never ending. I'm trying to find room for a full
> Inventory of pulse start metal hailde.
> 
> Any pics of how you guys stash lamps? Long tube fluorescents?


I don't like to keep many lamps on my truck. Just a few random ones and never tubes. If I need something I go to the shop usually (well, I'm there every morning anyway)

I do keep a small assortment of mr-16's on the truck but even that is tricky because of all the different wattage and beam spreads.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I don't like to keep many lamps on my truck. Just a few random ones and never tubes. If I need something I go to the shop usually (well, I'm there every morning anyway)
> 
> I do keep a small assortment of mr-16's on the truck but even that is tricky because of all the different wattage and beam spreads.


The only lamp I have on my van is in my halogen worklight, and it's not for sale :thumbup:

I tried keeping a selection of common lamps on the van, but they just took up room and kept wanting to fall down and break and stuff. When customers ask if I can change a light bulb while I'm at their place for an unrelated service call, I just tell them that I don't carry lamps on my van because they just break. Usually they'll dig one up or tell me not to worry about it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I responded to this thread when it was Op'd...

guess one of the mods didn't like my zip-lock advice.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I tried keeping a selection of common lamps on the van, but they just took up room and kept wanting to fall down and break and stuff. When customers ask if I can change a light bulb while I'm at their place for an unrelated service call, I just tell them that I don't carry lamps on my van because they just break. Usually they'll dig one up or tell me not to worry about it.


Basically the same here besides the mr-16s I just keep a few packs of inca lamps and a few cfls.

I'm always smacking my corded work light around so i need extras.

Customers always have dozens of light bulbs to offer up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

We do alot of 4' t8 installs when retrofitting and we just keep the case they come in bunjied to the wall of the van. If you're looking to carry an assortment I have no clue.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> We do alot of 4' t8 installs when retrofitting and we just keep the case they come in bunjied to the wall of the van. If you're looking to carry an assortment I have no clue.


You're a 510 guy, where are you working mostly?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> You're a 510 guy, where are you working mostly?


I use to work in Oakland/Berkeley a lot but recently I work all over the bay area concentrated in 3 different areas mostly that are very spread out. Gilroy/Morgan Hill, Stockton, Greater Sacramento. Soon I'll be almost exclusively in the Greater Sac area though.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> I use to work in Oakland/Berkeley a lot but recently I work all over the bay area concentrated in 3 different areas mostly that are very spread out. Gilroy/Morgan Hill, Stockton, Greater Sacramento. Soon I'll be almost exclusively in the Greater Sac area though.


Oh damn, my condolences.
:laughing:

You must work for a big ass shop.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Oh damn, my condolences.
> :laughing:
> 
> You must work for a big ass shop.


lol I work for 2 shops, one local in Stockton, and one that covers the whole bay area and greater Sac. I'm soon moving to Sac and that will be my local service area. The guy I work for has only 6 guys though, we just service a pretty big area. I work off commission so I go where the work is. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> lol I work for 2 shops, one local in Stockton, and one that covers the whole bay area and greater Sac. I'm soon moving to Sac and that will be my local service area. The guy I work for has only 6 guys though, we just service a pretty big area. I work off commission so I go where the work is. :thumbup:


Word. I guess you got the knack for fixing stuff.
:thumbsup:
I have that too to an extent but I like making my own wiring more.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> We do alot of 4' t8 installs when retrofitting and we just keep the case they come in bunjied to the wall of the van. If you're looking to carry an assortment I have no clue.


I think you could easily have a full-size van devoted solely to lamps and still not be able to fit all the basics on there.

Plus getting in a wreck in that van would suck


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Plus getting in a wreck in that van would suck


I want a full solid divider between the cab and cargo area in that van if I'm driving it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I want a full solid divider between the cab and cargo area in that van if I'm driving it.


And I'd want the entire cargo area to be wrapped up like a Dexter kill room for easy clean-up


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I think you could easily have a full-size van devoted solely to lamps and still not be able to fit all the basics on there.
> 
> Plus getting in a wreck in that van would suck


I would like to set up a mic in the back of a van like that and intentionally wreck it just to see what that would sound like. :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> And I'd want the entire cargo area to be wrapped up like a Dexter kill room for easy clean-up


:laughing::laughing:

I don't care about clean up. I'm either dead, in the ER or if I walk away, getting drunk.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...getting drunk.


Oh yeah, I haven't missed a day of work but if that happened I'm droping it off and going home, like, taking a cab.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> I would like to set up a mic in the back of a van like that and intentionally wreck it just to see what that would sound like. :jester:


With all the imploding lamps and glass shards bouncing around it would probably sound like a f**king caribou stampede


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

SmithBuilt said:


> 220 thanks for taking the time to reply in detail.
> 
> My biggest complaint about my truck is we try to put everything and the kitchen sink in it. The fuel mileage is not very good. But I feel like we make up for it in less trips to the supply house. Have you weighed one of your trucks?


 
I have not weighed the trucks. I assume they are heavy. :laughing: The milage is only 10 to 12 but the trips to get suplies are very few and far between.




> Any pics of how you guys stash lamps? Long tube fluorescents?


No pics but, large lamps are in crates, small ones in bins. Fluorescent tubs are in the factory boxes on shelves accessed from the rear. The bucket trucks needs to be bigger. They only have a 14' boxes because of the extra length of the bucket in back.














> What monorail work do you do?


Monorail refers to low voltage contemorary track lighting. You can bend the track to different configuations. It's a PITA IMO.

and, as far as a crash? The stuff in back would be the least of your worries in one of these things. Your knees are literally 12" from the front of the truck. It would be ugly.


----------



## Jonny500 (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you guys store your CFL bulbs in a separate bin or do you mix them up in other bins with other things? I know they break easily and make a toxic mess.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> I bought a van recently and I am now looking for options on how to organize/store my breaker assortment. In the past I've stored them in ways where in time they would almost look like used breakers. :wallbash: What ideas have you guys come up with besides the more obvious boxes that they are cased in from the supplier?


I keep some on the floor, some on the work bench.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I keep an afci hanging from my mirror, and haven't got hit by lightning yet!~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I keep several cases of folded cardboard encased dimmers and fan controls for replacements. 


You have to be 50 or Shunk to understand that.......


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I like to be able to find breakers without digging for them.


----------



## Focker (Dec 8, 2012)

347sparky said:


> I like to be able to find breakers without digging for them.


You need to stock that many ?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Focker said:


> You need to stock that many ?


Some days yes, most days no. It's not good to need something that is back at the shop, especially for any emergency.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

I actually mounted up 2 buss bars in my truck for keeping breakers right by the door... Took a Square D QO buss that was being tossed and a Seimans buss and bolted them right up onto a shelf works great for me.


----------



## dashavale9 (Feb 25, 2021)

220/221 said:


> I tell you guys, these things are the schnitz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy I saw your quote but I can’t see any images they took the images of for some reason I’m looking to organize my work van with breakers


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Might have something to do with the thread being 9 years old. Just a guess.....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

joe-nwt said:


> Might have something to do with the thread being 9 years old. Just a guess.....


That, and photobucket.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

dashavale9 said:


> Hey buddy I saw your quote but I can’t see any images they took the images of for some reason I’m looking to organize my work van with breakers


This thread is 9 years old. Photobucket ended 3rd party stuff a long time ago. There are lots of dead images online now.

Please fill out your profile. It's required and only takes a couple of minutes. Here's a link to help you.


----------

